# Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?



## Conqueror (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo ,

wie bekomme ich gute Unterwasserfotos aus meinem Teich? 

- mit einer Unterwasser-Digicam, richtig. Aber welche ist empfehlenswert? Nicht gerade vom Typ "Spiegelreflex im Tauchgehäuse", sondern was kleines, erschwingliches.

- und wie gehts dann weiter? Kamera an Stab oder Angel binden und rein ins Nass. Und wie löse ich aus? Mit drahtlosem Fernauslöser? Oder Selbstauslöser (sehr zufällig..)

Bitte um Tips und Erfahrungen, 
Hans


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*

Hallo,

Kamera ins Aquarium und ab gehts


----------



## bilderzaehler (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*

Hallo Hans,

hier hab ich eine . . . ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber immer noch eine der guten Unterwasserkameras

http://www.etest-digitalkamera.de/Digitalkameras.ab-12-Megapixel.Canon-PowerShot-D10.Test-Details.html

Andere Lösung wäre eine normale Kompakte im Unterwassergehäuse . . . leider sind die relativ teuer, Canon nimmt ca. € 180,- für ein Gehäuse. Ich habe in 2011 gute Erfahrungen im Schnorchelurlaub damit gemacht.

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/17859/display/23963114

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/17859/display/24044570

 Thomas


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6693
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23431
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25885
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28503


----------



## bilderzaehler (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*

@ Christine . . . danke für die Links . . . die Koifotos sind ja wohl der Kracher !


----------



## Joerg (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*

Hallo Hans,
anfangen kann man mit einer günstigen vom Discounter.
Die kommt schnell an ihre Grenzen, weil oft Blitz nötig ist.

Als Option sollte auch ein guter Polfilter was bringen.
Nachts mit Blitz hab ich schon probiert, gibt auch gute Ergebnisse.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*

Ne normale digi im glas geht nicht . . .hab ich auch schon probiert. der autofokus stellt sich aufs glas scharf


----------



## Conqueror (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*

Hallo,

danke für die Tips - vor allem das mit dem Aquarium gefällt mir, werd ich ausprobieren!
Und danke Christine für die Link-Sammlung, da war ja schon einiges zu sehen & lesen zu diesem Thema. Mit beeindruckenden Fotos! 

Liebe Grüße,
Hans


----------



## pema (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*

Hallo,
das musste ich doch gleich mal versuchen Leider scheint die Sonne nicht und mit Blitz klappt überhaupt nichts...aber für den ersten Versuch-naja, ganz o.k. Zum Glück sind die __ Moderlieschen so neugierig

petra


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*

 Ihhhhhhhhhhh, Petra, Du hast ja gar keine __ Moderlieschen, Du hast ja Mikro-Thunfische


----------



## jumbers (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*

Also ich hab eine Canon PowerShot D10 die macht echt gute Bilder ist dazu noch klein und handlich und im Urlaub hast halt eine für alles.


----------



## pema (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*



> Ihhhhhhhhhhh, Petra, Du hast ja gar keine __ Moderlieschen, Du hast ja Mikro-Thunfische



Jetzt, wo du das sagst...ich hole schon mal die Dosen

Die Kamera war auf den Makromodus eingestellt und noch mit 1X Vergrößerung

Aber mal ganz nebenbei: ich finde meine Moderlieschen auch erstaunlich groß

petra


----------



## Neusi (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasser Fotos, wie gehts?*

Hallo,
ich hab das mal mit so einer Einweg-Unterwasserkamera gemacht. War gar nicht so schlecht - man braucht halt eine gute Lichteinstrahlung von oben...
lg


----------

